# L&M Belleville - Gibson LP Jr Trib - $499



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

They have 4 of them. Not a bad price for these! They're finally on a proper blowout price. 






Blowout-sale


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## hollywoodcrash (Nov 14, 2019)

That is pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. They're sold by today I'd predict.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow that's still about 300 less than the one in Kanata. I almost bought one last sale they had. But I don't need another Jr. LOL


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Never been a fan of those. Too much pickguard.

Reminds me of the Marauder...









Oddly enough, I _would_ probably buy a Marauder.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Gone....


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Chito said:


> Wow that's still about 300 less than the one in Kanata. I almost bought one last sale they had. But I don't need another Jr. LOL


They try and try every sale to sell them for $899 and no one bites. Looks like everyone bites at around $500 or so. That's the @greco price!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> That's the @greco price!


I just read this while slowly awakening and having my first mug of coffee.
Do I have the well deserved and hard earned reputation of being a cheap, old bastard...or does it refer to something that went totally over my head?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

dmc69 said:


> They try and try every sale to sell them for $899 and no one bites. Looks like everyone bites at around $500 or so. That's the @greco price!


I would have probably bought one at $649


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

greco said:


> I just read this while slowly awakening and having my first mug of coffee.
> Do I have the well deserved and hard earned reputation of being a cheap, old bastard...or does it refer to something that went totally over my head?


No no, you sold one a while back for $500 I think! The blue one you won. It's been my benchmark since for these guitars.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> No no, you sold one a while back for $500 I think! The blue one you won. It's been my benchmark since for these guitars.


I wondered if that was what was being referred to. Thanks for clarifying.
Hope you (or your son?..or both?) are still enjoying that guitar.




greco said:


> I have the well deserved and hard earned reputation of being a cheap, old bastard


BTW...This is factual / does apply. Seriously!! LOL


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> Never been a fan of those. Too much pickguard.
> 
> Reminds me of the Marauder...
> 
> ...



I hear ya a about the pickguard. I have a Sonex that I love with a 3/4 guard. Originally black on black so not too bad (the other colours looked pretty shit IMHO), I replaced it with stainless steel. Somehow on the Tribute it looks even worse tho, not even black on black saves it; possibly because it's 'worn' ebony vs a proper solid.

And anybody would be a fool to pass on a well priced Marauder (though they don't look very good in natural IMHO). The hardware on those is phenominal and kinda unique (Bill Lawrence pups, and the harmonica bridge in particular).


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

greco said:


> I wondered if that was what was being referred to. Thanks for clarifying.
> Hope you (or your son?..or both?) are still enjoying that guitar.


I think you sold it to someone else. Unless I have a son I don't know about...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> I think you sold it to someone else. Unless I have a son I don't know about...


I didn't think the buyer was from Brampton and actually thought he had a different forum name than yours.
I think he was from Burlington and had bought something else from me in the past (an amp maybe). This is so embarrassing!

Oh well, thanks for your understanding. At times, I really think I'm losing it...especially recently!


----------

